# Torque converter swap



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Can a 2 speed ST300 torque converter be used in a TH350? The 2 speed is from a 67 Tempest and the three speed is installed and used in the same vehicle. It is unknown what the 3 speed came out of for sure but was rumored to be an 80s Trans Am. If yes, can I expect anything to be concerned with?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't know but I doubt it will fit. There are likely numerous differences on the shafts of ST300 vs TH350. I'm surprised no one else has responded yet, but I suspect someone who knows will answer soon.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I dont know either, but I just found a bad torque converter ( for the first time in 35 years of fixing cars) in my 67, so I'd simply buy a new TC, especially considering what you have to do to get at it.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks guys. Been searching around the interweb with no real answers. I’ve been running the 3 speed in my Tempest for the last two years or so with no issues. When I installed the three speed, I noticed the fly wheel to torque converter bolts were metric and didn’t line up. So I milled the flywheel to align with the converter. I’d like to get rid of the metric and go with the original fly wheel/torque converter. I’ll soon have a fresh motor to drop in or I may just reseal what’s in there as it runs so well. While the engine is out I’d like to swap it out for said reason. Kind of a silly reason but I figured since I’m there I might as well.

I have a 65 Barracuda that I bought complete. When I need to work on it, I sometimes run into metric bolts or nuts that the previous owner used instead of SAE. Since I’m there working anyway I resort back to “proper” hardware. I know, kind of silly but it bugs me sometimes…...lol.

Jim


----------

